# Voom channels may be coming back?



## mlgreve (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.superservicecenter.com/News/Latest/Welcome-to-Super-Service-Center.html


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that article is really from 2004.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

E* please add Rave.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

IIP said:


> I'm pretty sure that article is really from 2004.


So you are saying that E* had Voom the shut it down then added it back and then shut it down for the 2nd time?:lol:


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> So you are saying that E* had Voom the shut it down then added it back and then shut it down for the 2nd time?


Where do you see anything about E* shutting down Voom in that article? That's from when Voom stopped providing their own service and E* picked them up way back when.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Another reseller site with BAD information.

An old story from long before Voom left ... no need to let it live on.


----------

